

Haskell - The Trivial Monad (great intro with exercises) - alrex021
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2007/04/trivial-monad.html

======
greenlblue
I've been following Dan Piponi for a while now. His stuff is always pretty
good and this is no exception.

~~~
anonymousDan
Yes, he has some pretty trippy stuff about quantum mechanics and monads that I
saw in a video lecture from icfp (<http://vimeo.com/6590617>).

